# nomad Activation Issue



## Go Beavs (Nov 18, 2008)

So, I'm all excited for my nomad to arrive after ordering one last week. It gets here on Saturday and after baseball and church, I get it connected to my home network and download the app to my iPad and Mac.

Then, in the midst of my excitement to watch all my shows whenever and wherever I want, I get a nomad activation failure: "There is a problem registering your Nomad. Please try again or call Customer Service at 1-800-531-5000 and report the diagnostic code displayed below". The code is (Nomad/65535).

The nomad itself seemed fine (blue lights) and all my DVRs are internet connected, so I call. The first CSR doesn't know the code so he eventually transfers me to case management. The CM rep looks up the code and has me reset the nomad (2 minute reset), delete and reinstall the iPad app, and do it all again after he activated nomad service on my account. No luck.

The CM rep told me the error code is that all the licenses are used up on my account. Pretty hard to do if you've just purchased this unit from DIRECTV. Anyway, he says that he needs to email the engineering dept. and get them to reset my account. He'll call me back Tuesday evening for a followup.

So, as I wait for Tuesday, does anyone have any thoughts on a quicker solution, or is the CM rep on the right track here? Does anyone know if that error codes jives with the info the CM rep gave me?

Any comments or suggestions are welcomed. Thank guys!


----------



## Justin23 (Jan 11, 2008)

Did you purchase your nomad from DIRECTV directly or elsewhere (EBay, etc)?


----------



## Go Beavs (Nov 18, 2008)

I bought it brand spanking new from DIRECTV.


----------



## Go Beavs (Nov 18, 2008)

I tried activating again when I got home and viola, success!

It appears that DIRECTV engineers fixed whatever issue that was causing my problem. Now I'm adding shows to nomad's queue and waiting for the preparation process to complete.

I hope DIRECTV can fix the issue preemptively for anyone else who purchases a nomad device so they don't have to wait to use their cool new gadget.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Go Beavs said:


> I tried activating again when I got home and viola, success!
> 
> It appears that DIRECTV engineers fixed whatever issue that was causing my problem. Now I'm adding shows to nomad's queue and waiting for the preparation process to complete.
> 
> I hope DIRECTV can fix the issue preemptively for anyone else who purchases a nomad device so they don't have to wait to their cool new gadget.


Glad that did it for you.

It may well not have been any engineered change, for several of us have found activation to be sometimes hit-or-miss.

Enjoy!


----------



## Go Beavs (Nov 18, 2008)

Laxguy said:


> Glad that did it for you.
> 
> It may well not have been any engineered change, for several of us have found activation to be sometimes hit-or-miss.
> 
> Enjoy!


Yeah could have been an issue with a server or something. Case management is supposed to call me tonight and I'll ask if they know what the problem was.

Thanks!


----------



## tpieples (Oct 6, 2012)

I have the exact same issue with the exception that I purchased the Nomad on Ebay. Directv told me that purchasing it from a third party is not a problem. Rather they have to unlink it from the original owner's account. Why would this take a week to do?? Is there something else I can do in the meantime? I already reset the Nomad and unistalled and then re-installed the software on my PC. Grrr.....


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

"tpieples" said:


> I have the exact same issue with the exception that I purchased the Nomad on Ebay. Directv told me that purchasing it from a third party is not a problem. Rather they have to unlink it from the original owner's account. Why would this take a week to do?? Is there something else I can do in the meantime? I already reset the Nomad and unistalled and then re-installed the software on my PC. Grrr.....


don't know how long is supposed to take, but the fact is that DirecTV has to remove it from the last customer account before it can be activated on your account.


----------



## tpieples (Oct 6, 2012)

Thanks for the reassurance that it's not just a runaround. I guess I need to be patient. I feel like a kid a week before Christmas.


----------

